# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF جــديــد NaviFirm+ 2.3 released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*NaviFirm+ 2.3 released يعود من جديد وبأصدار جديد وتحديثات ممتازة وابديت أوتوماتيكى مباشر
ولكن نوكيا تصيطر بقيودها الان
فهو ليس مجانيا بل بتفعيل مؤقت من 3اعوام وأكثر من ذلك
بالتوفيق ونتمنى ان نجد حلول مثلى
أخاكم شمس الدين فكتورى ( شاكس )*  *NaviFirm+  2.3 released: You can now download latest Nokia flash files directly  without need to write "Product Code" for each RM-XXX Type. :O)*   *2.3 Change-Log:* 
Non-donors will be happy to know that in this release, they can use some basic features of NaviFirm+ without needed to login 
These are the NaviFirm+ features available to Non-donors:
- insert a Product Code to check the latest available release in Nokia Care Suite server
- download the latest available release from Nokia Care Suite server
- add some Product Code to the Favourite list to be notified when a new software release is available in Nokia Care Suite server  
- New: Search in Nokia Care Suite feature (available to non-donors too).
You can now insert a Product Code in the textbox to search for it in Nokia Care Suite Server
Non-donors that were using Nokia Care Suite Tool to search for new firmware versions, can totally replace it with NaviFirm+ 
- Improved: the Favourite Product Codes feature has been opened to the non-donors too.
- Improved: minor GUI changes
- Fixed: some issues in the auto-update features (delay for the app-restart was too short)    *screen shot:*         *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
Source: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي شمس

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي......................

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك اخي شمس

----------


## king of royal

بارك الله فيك اخي شمس

----------


## ستارالعراق

مشكوراخي بس كيف التفعيل

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> مشكوراخي بس كيف التفعيل

 عن طريق الفيزا او الباى بيل او الكريديت  PayPal  Credit Card الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hajii

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abdougsm

merci bien

----------


## abdougsm

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## zeina

navifirm is now closed cause under maintainance  :Confused:

----------


## djoma

جزاكم الله و رمضان كريم

----------

